# Sniper Attacks IDF Colonel; Order From Top Lebanese Brass



## JBS (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/lebanese-commander-ordered-sniper-attack-20100805-11kqk.html


> *BEIRUT: *Senior Lebanese army commanders planned and  authorised the cross-border shooting on Tuesday that killed an Israel  Defence Forces colonel who was supervising the removal of a tree within  Israeli territory, the Lebanese press has reported.
> 
> The acknowledgement came at a United Nations-brokered  meeting between Major-General Abdul Rahman Chehaitly of the Lebanese  army and a senior Israeli officer on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2010)

The Jews will whack several Sr Lebanese Generals/Poiliticians over the next few months.  I think I'd refrain from buying/using my phone if I was a Sr Officer in the Lebanese Army.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Israel must have some crazy equation for one of theirs vs. when of theirs, like one IDF colonel = 100 Lebanese Generals or some shit... I agree with SOWT, some people are going to get killed in their sleep over this...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 8, 2010)

This reminds me of the US/North Korea tree cutting incident, in which 2 US officers were killed.

Except the Israelis will probably do something about it...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2010)

^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Voodoo (Aug 9, 2010)

They are trying to goad the IDF into a response. They definatly need to do something like taking out their top commander and several of the ones under him. Leave an LT to run the JCS...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2010)

Voodoo said:


> They are trying to goad the IDF into a response. They definatly need to do something like taking out their top commander and several of the ones under him. Leave an LT to run the JCS...



Wonder what the plitical motive is; I can't imagine walking up to a prize fighter, kicking him in the shins and dareing him to beat my ass.  That's what happens when you goad Israel, unless they think the admin is sufficiently neutral/anti-jew that they can get away with it?


----------



## Burr (Aug 10, 2010)

They can run but they can't hide.

I love it.

How about Obama giving the Saudi’s F-15’s?

I know the electronics makes the difference but still!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2010)

How is that relevant?


----------



## Burr (Aug 10, 2010)

With out the good stuff the planes are not very good!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2010)

I meant how it was relevant to the thread.


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 10, 2010)

We did retaliate and that skirmish is over. However, up until that moment, we regarded the Lebanese Army as being a supporter of the status quo on the border but now, until they prove otherwise, they are put into a category of "hostile" forces meaning we will react to any threat much harsher than in the past.

H


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2010)

hoepoe said:


> We did retaliate and that skirmish is over. However, up until that moment, we regarded the Lebanese Army as being a supporter of the status quo on the border but now, until they prove otherwise, they are put into a category of "hostile" forces meaning we will react to any threat much harsher than in the past.
> 
> H


 
Good.


----------



## Voodoo (Aug 10, 2010)

hoepoe said:


> We did retaliate and that skirmish is over. However, up until that moment, we regarded the Lebanese Army as being a supporter of the status quo on the border but now, until they prove otherwise, they are put into a category of "hostile" forces meaning we will react to any threat much harsher than in the past.
> 
> H


 
Like I was saying, start at the top of the Military, before it's over the only person left to run the Military is an LT.....or maybe a few privates. Get em hoepoe and make em pay.


----------



## Burr (Aug 10, 2010)

hoepoe said:


> We did retaliate and that skirmish is over. However, up until that moment, we regarded the Lebanese Army as being a supporter of the status quo on the border but now, until they prove otherwise, they are put into a category of "hostile" forces meaning we will react to any threat much harsher than in the past.
> 
> H


 

And you all did it again yesterday!!!

Good, keep it up!!
Mak'em like it


----------



## car (Aug 10, 2010)

At the risk of being flippant.....eveyone works for a Captain.......the company commander is the one in charge, at no matter level you sit. Trust me on this.


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 28, 2010)

Update from the press so not confirmed, but interesting nonetheless.



"'IDF can destroy Lebanon army within 4 hours'

Lebanese paper says US envoy's advisor threatened Lebanese army chief with Israeli contingency plan following deadly border skirmish

Roee Nahmias
Published: 	08.27.10, 14:42 / Israel News

An senior advisor to US special envoy to the Middle East George Mitchell has threatened Lebanese army commander, Jean Kahwajim that should his army initiate additional fire exchanges with Israel, the IDF would annihilate his military within four hours, Lebanese newspaper al-Liwa reported Friday.

According to the report, Frederick Hof spoke to Kahwaji on August 9, following the deadly border skirmish between Israel and Lebanon and informed him of the IDF contingency plan.

The report further quotes Mitchell's aide as telling the Lebanese commander that Israel had decided to carry out a plan "which would completely destroy the Lebanese army's bases, centers and offices within four hours."

Lieutenant-Colonel (res.) Dov Harari was killed in the border skirmish earlier this month and another officer was seriously injured. Firing began when IDF forces entered a border enclave in order to uproot a tree. Lebanon later blamed Israel for violating UN Resolution 1701.

Hof advised the Lebanese army chief to show restraint in any future border conflict with Israel.

US sources said a UNIFIL report which ruled that the tree was on Israel's side of the border sheds new light on the possible danger caused by the proximity between the Lebanese army and Hezbollah."


----------



## Burr (Aug 28, 2010)

Do it, burn baby burn.

Don't mess with no Jews Dude!


----------



## QC (Aug 28, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> How is that relevant?



Must be Friday night over there cuz, they're on the piss. 

Imagine if the sniper had shot Arafat all those years ago.


----------

